# Almost ready to order new Colt Combat Elite...except



## MPH1965 (Oct 1, 2011)

I believe I have decided on my first new handgun: the Colt Combat Elite. However, there is some information I haven't been able to find that I would like to have before ordering:

1) How do you know what year your gun will be? I assume any kinks are worked out in the mfg process over the course of years, so I want to make sure the model I receive is current. This may be a naive question, but is there any chance I could receive an older gun that has been sitting in a box for a number of years?

2) I can't find described anywhere what comes with the gun, e.g.: hard case, etc.

3) No one within at least 200 miles of me stocks the gun, that's why I have to order. I imagine that, no matter how much research you attempt to do, that you don't conclusively know whether you chose the right gun until it is in your hands. What if I don't like the gun when it is in my hands for the first time? Is there any recourse to return or pay to re-stock?

Thanks for any help, since this will likely be not only my first handung, but the last in my lifetime.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The gun will come in a hard blue plastic case with two magazines, instruction manual etc. You need to talk your receiving FFL about returns, restocking fees etc. Odds are your receiving FFL will hang on to the gun if you do not want it. 

As for year of manufacture, the Combat Elite in it's most recent version has only been available for the last couple years. 2011 and newer should have genuine Novak sights, if the rear sight says Novak, you've got a newer gun.


----------



## MPH1965 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks, VAMarine -- appreciate the info


----------



## Vintage Racer (May 27, 2011)

MPH1965 said:


> 1) How do you know what year your gun will be?


Many of the 2011 Colt 1911s have the Model O "100 Years of Service" mark.









My Combat Elite is one of my two of favorites. It is very accurate. You will like it.











> ....since this will likely be not only my first handung, but the last in my lifetime.


Good luck with that. It's hard to own just one 1911. :mrgreen:


----------



## MPH1965 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Vintage Racer, hadn't seen the 100 yr mark like that before. So many manufacturer's marketing materials only show one side of their gun models. I think you're right, owning just one 1911 or handgun in general could prove to be a challenge, or maybe even impossible.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Can't say to much about the new ones but my old has been hard carried since the early 80's( think I got it in 1982 I'd have to go pull records to be sure) and have never had a problem with it. I've used it for open and ccw carry as well as practical pistol match gun. Near 40 years, several spring set changes, few different sets of grips and it's still one of my regularly carried pieces.


----------



## Vintage Racer (May 27, 2011)

MPH1965 said:


> Thanks Vintage Racer, hadn't seen the 100 yr mark like that before.


Just my opinion, but I think that "100 Years of Service" rollmark on the barrel may possibly be collectible one day. :smt102 No one but Colt has 100 years of manufacturing a 1911.

My latest purchase is a Colt 01991 Model O ($837). It's a Series 80 but made to resemble the older pistols (no ambi-safeties, no enhanced hammer or enhanced trigger). You can see the difference:









You have a great plan with the Combat Elite. Just saying, after you get the pistol and fire 200 rounds; you'll be shopping for another one.



sgms said:


> Can't say to much about the new ones but my old has been hard carried since the early 80's( think I got it in 1982 I'd have to go pull records to be sure) and have never had a problem with it.


Hey sgms,
Congrats. Which model is it?

I'm just curious, but what was the price back in the early 1980's? That was back before the blue plastic box? It's a Series 70? Picture? :smt083

I agree. These are great handguns. I have also never had one problem (well, except for buying more of them :mrgreen: ).


----------



## MPH1965 (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice pics Vintage Racer...saw the new Colt rail gun w/ the 100-yr rollmark... wow does that gun look sweet. I'd better order the combat elite before I change my mind.


----------



## MPH1965 (Oct 1, 2011)

Ordered my new CE today...the wait is on!!!


----------

